# Wallied and Carlson reply



## JDenz (Oct 11, 2003)

GRACIE Magazines site publishes Master Carlson Gracie and Wallid Ismails open letter to the fans accepting the challenge between Brazil Dojo and Brazilian Top Team Check here the complete note! 

Rio, October 9th 2003 

Open letter from Brazil Dojo to BTT and all the fans 

I was really surprised about what was written on the note released by the Brazilian Top Team, specially the part about Wallid Ismail. Wallid has always been a warrior of ethic and responsibility. The BTT leaders cannot speak about moral, ethics and honesty. All the stuff I have always done for them not even a father would do. And I have plenty of stories to support what I am saying. 

One of them: When their parents divorced, I offered all four students from Bustamante family to keep training with me for free, and I treated them as my sons, including Murilo. Zé Mário Sperry used to train at other academies and lost all fights in many tournaments, but I saw his potential and invited him to train with me. He replied that his family hated to listen about fighting and would not give him any money to join a Jiu-Jitsu academy. So, I invited him to train for free as well. Bebeo was another case, although I tried really hard, I could not make him become a champion. He was interested in some others stuff But he has never paid any lessons either. 

Some time later, I went to U.S.A. and opened the big events to all my students, and made them fight for valuable prizes, always with my name behind. I even left them taking care of my academy, the Carlson Gracie Team. But to my surprise, they started to boycott me, they did not want to give any percentage of their prizes to anyone. 

Thats how they came up with the Brazilian Top Team, promising that they wouldnt charge any percentage from any fighters. But this did not happen. They betrayed me and then betrayed all their teammates. That was the time Carlao, Vitor Belfort, Allan Goes, Paulo Filho, Ricardo Arona and others fighters left BTT. The three heads of the team, Sperry, Bustamante and Bebeo, had betrayed everybody. 

About the challenge between BTT and Brazil Dojo, I could never expect that my athletic revenge would come so quick. All I want is that they make their list of fighters, although Id prefer that the challenge only involve the three leaders. I dont have anything against the other members of their academy, they actually were betrayed as well. I only demand that it be a 'winner takes all the money'; no money for the losers! And that the combats be held in the NEXT JUNGLE FIGHT! As everyone knows, whoever makes a challenge cannot choose where or when, fights anywhere! 

Carlson Gracie 


Note from Wallid Ismail: 

The BTT leaders said I, Wallid Ismail, had paid to Rodrigo Minotauro and to Rogerio Minotouro to show up in the first Jungle Fight. Its a lie. I invited both of them because they are my friends. In Paulo Filhos case, he is my friend since childhood and never had a comfortable relation in BTT. About Carlao Barreto, he really was going to fight in the Jungle, as he confirmed in several interviews before. Those guys from BTT only wrote lies and ******** on their note to the press. Now I would like the readers and fans to decide: who works with ethics, BTT or Brazil Dojo? 

Wallid Ismail 


The complete letter in his original version with all the polemic you check in GRACIE Magazines site: www.graciemag.com !


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2003)

like the war has just  started.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep but I think it will be a quick one.


----------

